# Open Your Heart



## Xtopher74

To be used as a general statement for whomever reads it.
I would like it translated into latin. I think i have it translated correctly i just want to makes sure.

Thanks.


----------



## Cagey

Welcome, Xtopher74. 

If you have a translation, please post it.  You may well be correct.  

There is always more than one way to say something, and if we suggest different ways, they may not be any better than yours.  If we know what you have in mind, we can discuss the differences between it and the other possibilities, so you can pick the one that says what you want it to.


----------



## Xtopher74

This is what I have:

_patefacio vestri pectus pectoris_
 
_I am confused as to why it has both "pectus  & pectoris"_ 
 
Thanks!


----------



## litelchau

My try:
_Aperite/ patefacite pectora_.


----------



## Starfrown

Xtopher74 said:


> This is what I have:
> 
> _patefacio vestri pectus pectoris_
> 
> _I am confused as to why it has both "pectus & pectoris"_
> 
> Thanks!


Your sentence reads:

"I open the chest of the chest of you (pl.)."

Absolute nonsense, in other words.

I'm sorry if my post sounds harsh, but you cannot use a dictionary to translate from English into Latin without any knowledge of the language.

A noun is listed in the dictionary with its nominative singular form followed by its genitive singular form.

For verbs, their four principal parts are shown.  One learns how to form the imperative or subjunctive from these parts.  Someone who hasn't studied the language will have no clue.

_Vestri_ is the genitive of _Vos_, which is a plural "you."  Alternatively, it is the genitive singular of the possessive adjective _vester _"your," which again refers to a group, not a single person.


----------



## Cagey

Note:  I did ask Xtopher74 to post whatever Xtopher74 had, and that was posted in compliance with my request.


----------



## Xtopher74

Thank you Cagey and Starfrown.

Thank you Starfrown for the lesson in Latin. 
Obviously i have no understanding of the language since im asking for the help in the first place...otherwise... why would i ask? lol 
Can it not be translated? 
If so, could you give me the correct way to tranlsate it?
You clearly know what you are talking about and that's GREAT!! 
If not can you please point me in the direstion of where i can get some help?

Thanks so much everybody I appreciate it!!!!
Thanks Cagey for having my back.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo prefiriría usar _aperio_ y _cor_, y no _patefacio_ y _pectus_. Cuestión de gustos, pero también razones semánticas y estilísticas que tendré gusto en eplicitar si alquien lo solicita. Para abreviar, ahí va mi intento.
Un interlocutor: *aperi cor*.
Varios interlocutores, o mandato general, sin destinatario directo: *aperite corda*.


----------



## Starfrown

Xtopher74 said:


> Thank you Cagey and Starfrown.
> 
> Thank you Starfrown for the lesson in Latin.
> Obviously i have no understanding of the language since im asking for the help in the first place...otherwise... why would i ask? lol
> Can it not be translated?
> If so, could you give me the correct way to tranlsate it?
> You clearly know what you are talking about and that's GREAT!!
> If not can you please point me in the direstion of where i can get some help?
> 
> Thanks so much everybody I appreciate it!!!!
> Thanks Cagey for having my back.


There's no need for back-having in this.

I was aware that my post might be taken badly, so I tried to dull the edge. Clearly, I was not successful. My message was meant to be informational. I don't want to discourage you from posting any Latin that you may need assistance with.
----
Translating these sorts of phrases is always tricky because of differences in idiom and culture, but I think that some form of litelchau's suggestion may work. Ambrosius, for instance, wrote in his _De Officiis_:

_Aperi pectus tuum amico ..._

Keep in mind however, that this is Medieval Latin, and may not be representative of classical usage.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En tal caso de latín vulgar y de ahí usado por Jerónimo en su ttraducción de los sinópticos. *Cor* en ese sentido aparece ya en época republicana (_cf_. _infra_), y no sólo en ambientes cristianos.
Pero el uso de Cicerón no tiene réplica. Evidentemente *pectus* en este sentido es clásico (y todavía de uso normal en lenguas romances). Aunque no conviene olvidar que *Cicerón también usa cor* en ese mismo sentido que pectus, en las cartas (hablo de memoria, y puede ser en un diálogo): *cordi est mihi* ('lo llevo en el corazón', 'me es muy querido'), y que también sigue en uso en las lenguas romances.. Cicerón da para mucho.


----------



## litelchau

Ahí está también el "Sursum corda" de la misa.


----------

